# Coca renversé sur Macbook...



## rulius (24 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir tout le monde,
Je pense que mon message va vous faire sourire...! Donc cette semaine, j'ai eu la bonne idée de renverser un coca sur mon macbook... A mon grand étonnement, il marche toujours mais les touches restent à moitié collées... que puis-je faire? Est-il possible de "nettoyer" un macbook de l'intérieur...? dois-je changer tout le clavier...?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## despot (25 Avril 2011)

hello, 

Y a déjà des posts qui traitent ce sujet.
http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/coca-macbook-pro-287590.html


----------



## Ihichy (15 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour à tous je suis en état de choc car sans faire exprès j'ai renversé du Coca-Cola sur mon MacBook Pro 13 début 2011.
Le coca cola s'est renversé sur le clavier et une partie du coca ( une très petite quantité ) a atteint la partie par où l'air du ventilateur sors . L'ordinateur s'est éteint sur le champ tout seul , puis je l'ai mis à l'envers pour que le coca sorte .


----------



## Ihichy (15 Juillet 2014)

despot a dit:


> hello,
> 
> Y a déjà des posts qui traitent ce sujet.
> http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/coca-macbook-pro-287590.html




Merci pour l'info mais j'aimerai bien que quelqu'un puisse me rassurer et le dire si il pourra survivre.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juillet 2014)

et les sujets répondent à cette question là

je dirai aussi que plus tu attends , plus tu risques des problèmes

normalement on nettoye  tout de suite


----------



## MacAni (15 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour Ihichy,

ça, c'est la grosse tuille ...:sleep::sleep:
Personnellement, je déconseillerai surtout de l'allumer. Il faut le démonter soit même ou le faire faire par un ami TRES bon bricoleur, et ce sans tarder (le coca sucré sèche et durci et après...).
Ce démontage servira
d'une part : à extraire le disque dur pour en faire une sauvegarde depuis un autre Mac et le DD monté  par exemple sur un dock externe de disque dur en USB (une quarantaine d' le dock). Cette opération est la plus simple et la plus certaine à faire car le disque dur a peu de chance davoir grillé.

Et d'autre part : à nettoyer tout les éléments, connecteur... (avec quel produit ?? alcool?? produit électronique pour nettoyer le flux de soudure??) c'est pas garantie, surement TRES délicat à faire. Ton Mac s'est coupé brutalement => court-circuit ? si c'est le cas => direction SAV atelier agréé...

Il y a des guides de démontage si tu veux te lancer sur le très connu site IFIXIT ici : https://www.ifixit.com/Device/MacBook_Pro_13"_Unibody_Early_2011
C'est pas à la porté du premier venu.
bon courage car tu vas en avoir besoin  et tiens nous évidemment au courant


----------



## Sly54 (15 Juillet 2014)

Vu que tu as eu la bonne idée de poster dans un fil déjà existant, je fusionne l'ensemble.


----------



## esimport (16 Juillet 2014)

problème très courant, surtout ne plus mettre le macbook sous tension, démonter le couvercle de fond et débrancher la batterie 

voici la marche à suivre publié sur un post:

en cas de dommage liquide


----------

